# Is there something wrong??



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I got a doe about a month and a half ago. (5-10-13)
She is an FF and is a year & 5 months.

When I got her, she was suppose to be a month MAX bred but quickly developed an udder. She also was talking to her baby(s)









Which led me to believe either she has a precocious udder or she doesn't have long from a fence breeding. 
Around may 20th she had colostrum. I've read that if it's a precocious udder, she won't make colostrum. 
Later in the week her udder was lopsided and I'm pretty sure the 3 month old doeling that she is running with, was nursing off of her.









^^ not a very good picture but there's what it started to look like. (The right side was totally milked out, I just didnt get a picture:/ )

My question is- how long after they make colostrum would you say that they would kid?

Also, is it possible that by the nigerian doeling nursing off of her, tricked her body into thinking she already kidded?

Don't know if it matters but on may 20th and again may 23rd I had different people bounce her & they all said she has max two weeks. 
Well it's been past 2 weeks..... Is something wrong??


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

She doesn't look large enough to be that close to me, but I have no experience with Nubians, and all goats show toa different extent, so I guess I'm not much help.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NDlover said:


> She doesn't look large enough to be that close to me, but I have no experience with Nubians, and all goats show toa different extent, so I guess I'm not much help.


That is what I was thinking. But she was caving when I picked her up. Just thought it was a hay belly. 
Only to realize that gay belly isn't going away.

















There's some more pictures of her.

& even if she wasnt far enough along, why the udder with colostrum? Lol that's why I think something is wrong.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I have no idea what going on, hope someone else has some answers for you.She's really pretty though, and it looks like she'll have a nice udder once she does freshens!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Lol, I just noticed the other goat in the side of the last picture; that's cute, it looks like she's wondering why no ones taking pictures of her! ( or him)


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!!

And yeah, that's the doeling that is/was nursing on her.









The brown one is the one that is doing the nursing.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea? 

I'm freakin out.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I don't know why you're not getting more hits here. Maybe this'll help bump it up.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NDlover said:


> I don't know why you're not getting more hits here. Maybe this'll help bump it up.


Hopefully!! Haha thanks


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

have you done a pregnancy test on the doe yet? ultrasound or blood? 

btw - she's absolutely adorable. I love her markings!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> have you done a pregnancy test on the doe yet? ultrasound or blood?
> 
> btw - she's absolutely adorable. I love her markings!


Thank you!! 
I was going go do biotracking for the pregnancy test when I thought she was a month or so along to make sure she was bred BUT then she developed an udder. I wanted to get an ultrasound because I knew or wa pretty sure she was bred & I asked around. Plenty of people said dont waist money on that, she's going to have it/them soon.

But if she wasn't pregnant I don't believe she would make colostrum, would she....?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

THAT I wouldn't know.....sorry! it's too bad we can't just go down the store and pick up a stick for goats to pee on to test if they're pregnant....


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> THAT I wouldn't know.....sorry! it's too bad we can't just go down the store and pick up a stick for goats to pee on to test if they're pregnant....


Right! I think that someone said they tried it. 
Don't know how it worked.... 
Might do that one day. 
For now I don't know what to do!! Ugh.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A head scratcher for sure on the colostrum. Chances are unless she is very close, which she is not, this isnt going to affect her well being, 
She is real pretty!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nancy d said:


> A head scratcher for sure on the colostrum. Chances are unless she is very close, which she is not, this isnt going to affect her well being,
> She is real pretty!


Thanks guys. 
But questions, how do you know that she isn't close?
The thing that really scares me is that if she is close and the doeling nursing on her possibly tricking her, could it cause the baby to just never be delivered and [eek dot wanna say this] die inside her?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Thanks guys.
> But questions, how do you know that she isn't close?
> The thing that really scares me is that if she is close and the doeling nursing on her possibly tricking her, could it cause the baby to just never be delivered and [eek dot wanna say this] die inside her?


No! I don't think it is that serious! I would tape her teats, and that will stop the little doeling from nursing altogether.

The reason that she hasn't delivered is because she is just not ready. The people who said 2 weeks were merely guessing. And if you have read waiting threads on here, you know how WRONG we can be!! Give her some time, watch her with one eye, and maybe send in a biotracking sample


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> No! I don't think it is that serious! I would tape her teats, and that will stop the little doeling from nursing altogether.
> 
> The reason that she hasn't delivered is because she is just not ready. The people who said 2 weeks were merely guessing. And if you have read waiting threads on here, you know how WRONG we can be!! Give her some time, watch her with one eye, and maybe send in a biotracking sample


Alright!! Thanks trinity!! 
How do I tape her teats? Lol I don't want to do it wrong. 
And they were going by weight.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I think she still has a bit. Here is a pic of one of my ff. She still had a good solid 8 weeks to go in this pic(there wasn't even a buck on the property earlier).


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> I think she still has a bit. Here is a pic of one of my ff. She still had a good solid 8 weeks to go in this pic(there wasn't even a buck on the property earlier).


Thanks for that!! She's cute 
Do you know how long from colostrum it takes for them to have the baby, or how early they can make it?


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

did you see the doeling nursing her? Maybe she is self sucking...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

mlktrkdrvr said:


> did you see the doeling nursing her? Maybe she is self sucking...


I saw her go for it once but I didn't stand around to let her do it. 
I picked up the doeling & didn't let her.
Plus I have seen her sit there and nurse or try and nurse on my DRY 7 month old doeling... I didn't mind that cause my dry 7 month isn't in milk & it was kind of funny. She did it so much my doeling almost went into milk.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

I know when my FF nubian kidded she got very "bouncy" in the vulva. When she would run it would look bounce up and down and look really loose- does your doe look like that?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

mlktrkdrvr said:


> I know when my FF nubian kidded she got very "bouncy" in the vulva. When she would run it would look bounce up and down and look really loose- does your doe look like that?


I haven't seen her today. 
I know what labor looks like, was there for my nigerian. But it does vary from goat to goat. 
Hers was like this, really tight:









Then really puffy a few days later, like this:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I wouldn't _exactly_ call that very puffy; our older does almost alway look like the second picture, whereas the 3 month old doelings look more like the first.I don't know, but ours get way puffier than that when they're about to kid, and their udders fill to bursting too. I don't think she looks very close, but you just never know till it happens!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NDlover said:


> I wouldn't exactly call that very puffy; our older does almost alway look like the second picture, whereas the 3 month old doelings look more like the first.I don't know, but ours get way puffier than that when they're about to kid, and their udders fill to bursting too. I don't think she looks very close, but you just never know till it happens!


That picture, does her no justice. Lol

















Hopefully these are better. I can't see the picture before I post it!:/ 
Lol but I do remember it looking like my purebred nigerian 2 days before she kidded with twins.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm not really experienced in this, but this was my doe 3.5 weeks before giving birth


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't know how much help I can be but I'll try.
I tape the teats with cloth tape and make an x on the botton of the teat then wrap another piece around once. Clear as mud? Just make sure the tape is off if you think she is about to kid. Usually I check their ligs to tell how close they are to delivering but this year I found out it wasn't very reliable for my girls. I noticed them licking themselves a lot (and me) and laying down and getting up a lot. When they are close you'll also see a string of mucus and their udder gets tight. Usually so tight the teats point out. If you see it get really tight overnight then shes close.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Nchen7: thanks. I'm trying to find the good picture. Maybe ill go take one. Lol 
Chelsboers: I've found them to not be accurate:/ 
My doe at 3:32 had strong ligaments. By 3:54 there were triplets being cleaned off. Same with the mucus. She NEVER had that. Lol she's a surprise doe. 
But this doe did loose her plug 3 weeks ago yesterday. 
With her being a FF I don't know how she's going to act/what she's going to do.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> But this doe did loose her plug 3 weeks ago yesterday.
> With her being a FF I don't know how she's going to act/what she's going to do.


My FF togg/nubi cross lost her plug last night. She is due on July 16th, if that helps at all. 
Good Luck! She is such a pretty girl, I hope everything works out and you get some beautiful kid's from her.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Winrie said:


> My FF togg/nubi cross lost her plug last night. She is due on July 16th, if that helps at all.
> Good Luck! She is such a pretty girl, I hope everything works out and you get some beautiful kid's from her.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Alright!! Thanks trinity!!
> How do I tape her teats? Lol I don't want to do it wrong.


This thread has a picture of basically what chelsboers was describing- http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/how-tape-teat-now-please-143457/


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> This thread has a picture of basically what chelsboers was describing- http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/how-tape-teat-now-please-143457/


Thank you so much!! That helped a lot!!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Thanks for that!! She's cute
> Do you know how long from colostrum it takes for them to have the baby, or how early they can make it?


I'm not sure. I do think that the other kid stimulating her could have her making it earlier than normal though.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> I'm not sure. I do think that the other kid stimulating her could have her making it earlier than normal though.


Well I know she wasn't drawn into milk by the kid because the plug was on both teats. But was soon broken like 5 days after she went into milk.

So either way, with them making milk a month before kidding, timing has past for a month. 
I think I'm going to google the colostrum question. Lol lord knows ill get a crazy answer.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

My doe started making colostrum about a little over a month ago, she's due in a little over a week. If your girl is gonna be a high producer, I betcha that's why she's started producing it. My girls dam gave a steady 1 1/2 gallons a day throughout the year, so I just figured maybe my girl was gonna be a good milker.  hope that eases your mind some!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Curious said:


> My doe started making colostrum about a little over a month ago, she's due in a little over a week. If your girl is gonna be a high producer, I betcha that's why she's started producing it. My girls dam gave a steady 1 1/2 gallons a day throughout the year, so I just figured maybe my girl was gonna be a good milker.  hope that eases your mind some!


It does 
Ok thank you!!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

No prob


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Checked on her today. 

Ugh, she isn't ever going to have this baby!! 
The ligaments, soooo hard. 
No discharge. 
Udder- barely even close to full.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

She's probably thinking to herself...lets make sure she goes absolutely crazy before I kid...mwahahaha


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a doe who we dont know for sure she is bred until there is a kido the gorund..keeps us guessing the whole time..she is nubian and build like you doe..onthe lean side..her right side in one pic does look a bit dropped..however her bad is not tight enough yet to be ready..but that can happen over night...if the other doeling is nuring her you should seprate her....without a blood test you cant be sure..its a five $ test and with biotracking they give you a estimated gestation ..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ahhhhh well I would do that but hopefully she'll go to holly (lovemykidds) and drive her nuts!!!!(;


----------

